# As Predicted, First Lady is Proud of Sam making his Sexual Practices Public



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN

Did I just say this was coming this morning?...

When does he get to go to the White House because he Announced that he has Sex with Men?... 



peace...


----------



## bendog (Feb 10, 2014)

Just pray he doesn't want to get married during the gop primary.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel bad for the Obama's children having parents that feels the need to make  public spectacle  of themselves all the time

how embarrassing

she should try raising her children instead of seeking the spotlight all the time and leaving it to someone else


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 10, 2014)

In the meantime, Sam admitted he came out because he heard the rumor was going around the combines and he decided it best for his career if he made it public before someone else did it for him.

So the first lady is giving her opinion on an issue she knows very little about.

Sort of like when her hubby said "the police acted stupidly"


----------



## Howey (Feb 10, 2014)

Wait. You started TWO threads on this?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Really, what is the need for this major announcement about this?

You'd think he won the Nobel peace prize or something

this has gotten so pathetic...hey look at me I'm homosexual and way special

Now if he bombs in the NFL he'll blame it on because he's "GAY"


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2014)

This is what's known as not learning from the mistakes of others.  Didn't Jason Collins try to ride a gay wave into the NBA?  How did that work out for him?

This college boy may get a raise in his grades in college for being gay.  Being in football, not so much.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC. 

There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> 
> There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.



ah yes, national name calling of the American people (bigots, homophobes, blah blah blah) is AOK though if they don't bow to the homosexual


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

NTG said:


> Wait. You started TWO threads on this?
> 
> 
> Just how bad do you want Sam up your ass?



YEAH!...

Fuckin' Homo. 



peace...


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> 
> There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.



Why bother getting high marks in class. Just say you're gay and you end up at the white house.

Let's get this really right.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Really, what is the need for this major announcement about this?
> 
> You'd think he won the Nobel peace prize or something
> 
> ...



You must be a Closeted Buttfucker who wants to Buttfuck him. 



peace...


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> This is what's known as not learning from the mistakes of others.  Didn't Jason Collins try to ride a gay wave into the NBA?  How did that work out for him?
> 
> This college boy may get a raise in his grades in college for being gay.  Being in football, not so much.



It's bizarre. It's the whole geeze I like it when grown men drill me up my ass. I love this. All in advertisements.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Really, what is the need for this major announcement about this?
> ...



oh yeah, the Progressives and the Obama's American dream it seems


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 10, 2014)

Jarhead said:


> In the meantime, Sam admitted he came out because he heard the rumor was going around the combines and he decided it best for his career if he made it public before someone else did it for him.
> 
> So the first lady is giving her opinion on an issue she knows very little about.
> 
> Sort of like when her hubby said "the police acted stupidly"



I'm getting tired of the Obama's feeling they have to stick their noses into everything.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for the Obama's children having parents that feels the need to make  public spectacle  of themselves all the time
> ...



no more than you are...deal with it...I stand by what I said

I'm embarrassed for them


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime, Sam admitted he came out because he heard the rumor was going around the combines and he decided it best for his career if he made it public before someone else did it for him.
> ...



Right?...

A dude is Gay... He announces that he like to Fuck Men... Why does Michelle Obama, the First Lady of the United States need to Applaud that right away Officially?...

And when is his Meeting with Barry?...

Has Barry called him yet?



peace...


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



The Obamas have been model parents. Your hatred for them is filling your body with bile.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



But they're really selective about who they call. I mean, look at Peteacea. He's announced his faggotry many times, but they don't call him.

Why did they call Sam, and not Petey?? 



Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



hummhumm, you are the fly on their wall...so you know all this
now grab a towel for those river of tears...and you're dismissed little whiny one


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



YOU are the one who thinks she knows what goes on in the White House.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> Did I just say this was coming this morning?...
> 
> ...



I hear he will be moved to the center position...one he is very familiar with.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



She applauded his courage. As do I.


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



She's not a Baller... Or a Shot Caller. 

20" Rims... On the Impala.



peace...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I'm judging it on the fact they are never home, they are constantly galavanting around the country giving stupid speeches and opinions like this one

you see it your way I see it my way...don't care if you don't see my way..


----------



## Freewill (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> 
> There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.



don't know if you are male or female but it doesn't take a detective to know if someone is gay or not.  You know, like never dating the opposite sex.  This is just more manufactured BS.  Is this the second proudest moment for Michelle?  I wonder what her response will be if she finds out someone special is on the down low.  And why is it bigotry to be a heterosexual  preferring to be with people who think the same then it is to be homosexual with the same desire?  There isn't.  Who in the hell cares what is his proclivity in this day and age?  If he can block he is going to play.  Now the question is do all the other heterosexual men have to shower with this guy?  Men's shower rooms are often times communal.


----------



## mack20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Well that's just because you're a fucking idiot.  Nothing new.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

mack20 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...







 you're opinion means absolutely nothing to me

now any of you whiny asses care to bother with the thread?


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bombur said:
> 
> 
> > Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> ...



I am sorry did I hurt your feelings? 

The bigotry of the few make it hard to live in this nation as a homosexual. Some people see this as a clear violation of the very principles are nation was founded and others celebrate their own bigotry and then play the victim when they are called on it.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Like her fake garden. Now that has to be one of the funniest.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bombur said:
> ...




dang, shoot your high horse


----------



## mal (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bombur said:
> ...



Observing that your Defiance of your very Existence and Design as not Naturally, Biologically or Factually Equal to what Creates us is not Bigotry.

No more so than if I was to Observe that the Sun Rises in the East.



peace...


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Good point Steph. Never thought about it. Actually with their travel cards its amazing the children recognize them. Good catch.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bombur said:
> 
> 
> > Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> ...



I am not sure there was a rational thought in there. Or anything that was actually factual or relevant.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Bombur said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I am not sure how an illogical appeal to nature makes it ok to be a bigot but whatever lets you sleep at night.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I find them strange. No big smurf but I find them strange and detached as parents. They are into themselves not their kids.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



that's how I see it, they talked about Palin because she brought her children along, well the Obama's are typical politicians in pawning them to others to look out for them while they search out the spotlight... like we care what her opinion is on everything petty thing such as this, same with him


----------



## Rozman (Feb 10, 2014)

Liberals are always saying that that are the champion on gay issues and that the world should treat everyone the same....

Then they want to have a parade celebrating when gay people go out and live their lives.

I saw the front page of the NY Daily News this morning read it and turned the page and went through
the rest of the paper.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2014)

Bitch and moan all you want, the fact is that you are losing. In twenty years, maybe sooner, your kids and grandkids will see nothing wrong with an openly gay man in the NFL.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Bitch and moan all you want, the fact is that you are losing. In twenty years, maybe sooner, your kids and grandkids will see nothing wrong with an openly gay man in the NFL.



yeah sure, like that is the most important thing in people lives
no one gives a shit now there is a homosexual in the nfl
we are just tired of them feeling they need to shove who they like to screw in our faces


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Model parents take their children to church as a family. Every Sunday.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



bs, he was announcing to the field that he is a athlete and as such has a fantastic body.. "Here I am boys"


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2014)

I really don't care who the guy sleeps with. The question is, can he play football. If he can and is not a distraction, then he will do fine. If he plays poorly then blames it on bigotry, then he is a distraction.

GM's and coaches base decisions on a person being a distraction or not. 

In Denver and New York, Tebow was distraction and is now gone. 

Earlier this year Incognito was a distraction and is now gone. 

If this guy is a distraction, he will be gone, if not? Then he will be fine.

I do think he hurt himself on draft day, many GM's will look at him and say this guy is good and so is this other guy, but the other will not be a distraction, we'll take him.

Just the fact of a league and winning.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 10, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Bitch and moan all you want, the fact is that you are losing. In twenty years, maybe sooner, your kids and grandkids will see nothing wrong with an openly gay man in the NFL.



No one cares now.  Just another self imposed victim.  That seems to be what the liberal left wants to be, a victim.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 10, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I really don't care who the guy sleeps with. The question is, can he play football. If he can and is not a distraction, then he will do fine. If he plays poorly then blames it on bigotry, then he is a distraction.
> 
> GM's and coaches base decisions on a person being a distraction or not.
> 
> ...



It is already set up.  If he isn't drafted number 1 then the only excuse is bigotry.  If a GM does as you say it will be called bigotry.  There is no end to the victimhood of the liberal left.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't care who the guy sleeps with. The question is, can he play football. If he can and is not a distraction, then he will do fine. If he plays poorly then blames it on bigotry, then he is a distraction.
> ...



He is a 3rd to 5th round pick before all this and I think he will be a fifth round pick now.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> Did I just say this was coming this morning?...
> 
> ...



Your obsession with male-on-male sex reminds me of myself at five years old, pulling girls' hair because I thought they were pretty.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 10, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Like the Bushes and the Reagans didn't?


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Like her fake garden. Now that has to be one of the funniest.



Can you people get any smaller?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

The Obama's are shallow and petty as this football player is...

who the hell locked this guy up in the closet but himself...my gawd they are the ones who make people DISGUGESTED with all this... the majority of the people could give a shit he is homosexual..

we need players to hold press conferences to crow they are straight...hi I'm openly straight now give me a medal or something


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> The Obama's are shallow and petty as this football player is...
> 
> who the hell locked this guy up in the closet but himself...my gawd they are the ones who make people DISGUGESTED with all this... the majority of the people could give a shit he is homosexual..
> 
> we need players to hold press conferences to crow they are straight...hi I'm openly straight now give me a medal or something



There is no narrative more shallow or petty than yours...you are as small as a human being can get.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> As Predicted, First Lady is Proud of Sam making his Sexual Practices Public


As predicted, you felt compelled to exhibit your hate and stupidity.  

Otherwise, the fear you and most others on the right have concerning gay Americans is completely unfounded.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Youve *got *to be kidding. 

The stupidity and arrogance exhibited by most on the right is truly remarkable.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 10, 2014)

The first family is as shallow as they come.

Time for a beer summit


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



She is right. Do you have a problem with model parents taking children to church as a family or are you the stereotypical leftist?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 10, 2014)

You don't have to take kids to church on Sunday to be model parents. My mom sent me to church camp every summer when I was little. Not to learn or be a model child but to get rid of me.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama's are shallow and petty as this football player is...
> ...



waaa, whatever crybaby


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You don't have to take kids to church on Sunday to be model parents. My mom sent me to church camp every summer when I was little. Not to learn or be a model child but to get rid of me.



same here...it was a social gathering for me as I grew up on a farm not many kids around..
I guess it need to be some radical church like Rev.Wrights to get approval


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > As Predicted, First Lady is Proud of Sam making his Sexual Practices Public
> ...



ooooo, people fear them...my gawd who cares what they do.
you are  the one who is hateful and intolerant of others views


----------



## Londoner (Feb 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> Did I just say this was coming this morning?...
> 
> ...



Why does anyone care who an adult has consensual sex with? Get government out of the bed room. The best way to get Sam off the front page is to treat his sexuality like none of your business and let him get a stupid big government marriage contract. 

Let adults make their own consensual decisions, and let God judge them. Freedom and morality mean nothing if the nanny state has to micromanage the choices of private consensual behavior.

Stop peering in your neighbor's window. Let people make choices and be judged by God. Stop putting a government bureaucrat at the foot every bed. Government should only be a vending machine for contracts, not a holy redeemer that makes marriage sacred. Marriage is a private matter between two adults. Only the individual - not government - can make marriage sacred.

In Nazi Germany they created a snitch culture where average citizens were asked to snitch on gays. When gays were reported, Hitler's thugs were dispatched to torture them. They claimed to be motivated by the bible. The American far right stands at the ready to engage in barbarism. One can only imagine who would be tortured to death in this country if the Republican moral Gestapo was unleashed.

God help us.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas

but it's ok for them flaunt who they have sex with in our face..that make them a hero

the damn two faced double standard is sickening


----------



## Londoner (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> 
> but it's ok for them flaunt who they have sex with in our face..that make them a hero
> 
> the damn two faced double standard is sickening



If someone comes on my property uninvited and wants to flaunt something that puts me in danger, than I will introduce them to my Pit Bulls. If they're merely asking for a stupid government contract, than who gives a shit. God will judge them - not Washington, which is not qualified to do anything but hand out contracts to adults. The minute you put the state in charge of saving souls and sanctifying marriages, you enlarge the scope of what government is for. Conservatives want government to be our moral big brother, I just want it to get out-of-the-way so adults can make their own decisions and be judged by God.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Londoner said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> ...



I don't want the government to my moral big brother...How long have they accused conservatives-Republicans of trying to stop abortion? I hate abortion but I've never called for it to be banned...it's no use now, the moral decay of our society will be our downfall...Just like homosexual, I could care less what they do but why must they flaunt in our face as if it some heroic thing in life..that the double standard


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime, Sam admitted he came out because he heard the rumor was going around the combines and he decided it best for his career if he made it public before someone else did it for him.
> ...



I agree.  They seriously need to shut up.  It is not their job to raise Justin Beiber or to promote homosexuality.  People are incredulous how an issue like this can destroy a country.  Well, it will be clearer in the next 50 years.  Civilizations that have stood the test of time hold a household of a married man and woman to be the basic unit of society.  Our society is crumbling.  This divisive issue has us on the fast track.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> 
> but it's ok for them flaunt who they have sex with in our face..that make them a hero
> 
> the damn two faced double standard is sickening



You should call the ACLU! YOUR RIGHTS TO BE AN IGNORANT BIGOT HAVE BEEN VIOLATED!!!!


----------



## JohnA (Feb 10, 2014)

NTG said:


> Wait. You started TWO threads on this?
> 
> 
> Just how bad do you want Sam up your ass?


 well he does nt play the tight end position  he should be a wide reciever


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 10, 2014)

Londoner said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



I personally would just like to have the gays out of my living room.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2014)

Londoner said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



Exactly, why is this even a story and why in the hell would the First Lady feel compelled to speak about someone's sex life?

She needs to butt out and the football needs to shut up and play football.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 10, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



But we live in a world where it does matter because no one has had the courage to stand up an admit they are gay. People shouldn't need so much courage to come out of the closet but society is what it is.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Londoner said:
> ...



Millions have come out of the closet, why in the hell does it matter? We have tons of gay TV shows, we have thousands getting married. It isn't exactly a closet thing anymore. Gay stories hit the news everyday, it is common.

You gay? BFD! Who isn't anymore?


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 11, 2014)

It;s no prediction, it's called tolerance. Keep working on it.


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> It;s no prediction, it's called tolerance. Keep working on it.


 
Tim Tebow via Twitter:


 Tim Tebow: "I'm a Christian." Media: "Keep it to yourself." Michael Sam: "I'm gay." Media: "This man's a hero!"


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 11, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him. It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top defensive player in the SEC.
> 
> There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.



Our country also frowns on having sex with animals..

Just sayin

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jarhead said:


> In the meantime, Sam admitted he came out because he heard the rumor was going around the combines and he decided it best for his career if he made it public before someone else did it for him.
> 
> So the first lady is giving her opinion on an issue she knows very little about.
> 
> Sort of like when her hubby said "the police acted stupidly"



YOu the Police didn't act stupidly when they arrested a distinguished professor on the porch of his own house? 

That really does sound kind of stupid to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> 
> but it's ok for them flaunt who they have sex with in our face..that make them a hero
> 
> the damn two faced double standard is sickening



How is he "flaunting it in your face". 

Has he even named named about who he has had sex with? 

Or does it just disturb you guys that a football player is gay because they are supposed to be so "manly"?


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> ...



Not really..... We just don't consider it breaking news when someone comes out to proclaim they have made the choice to take it in the arse.

They can have sex with chickens for all I care and even marry one if they want. Just don't ask to reap the benefits of wedlock

-Geaux


----------



## Freewill (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



The problem is that their involvement is almost always negative.  Most Americans, in my opinion, either don't give a damn or think homosexuality is wrong, so what side does the Obamas take, naturally the minority opinion.  They do that on almost every topic I think because they just ain't that proud of America.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Making it Public that you Fuck the Same Gender DESERVES a Call from the President and an Invitation from the First Lady...

You Allah Damned Homophobe!



peace...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

I did not see any place where Sam discussed his sexual practices?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

The purpose of this discussion is intentional.

If you don't give your whole-hearted support for homosexuality you're evil.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I did not see any place where Sam discussed his sexual practices?



Do you need an instruction manual on sodomy or something?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

What really has the nutters losing their minds over this? The fact that there may someday be a movie about him...


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> What really has the nutters losing their minds over this? The fact that there may someday be a movie about him...



Yea, I bet the theatres will be packed...(no pun intended)

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Why is it you wingnuts can't talk about homosexuality without bringing up pedophilia, bestiality or some other sexual fetish?  

I've known gay folks who had long term commitments. 

I've known straight folks who never should have gotten married. 

The problem is, you just see the sex without seeing the people.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see any place where Sam discussed his sexual practices?
> ...



In which interview did he discuss sodomy?

That must have been a good one


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see any place where Sam discussed his sexual practices?
> ...



Wasn't the sin of Sodom that they wanted to have sex with persumably sexless angels?  

As opposed to the righteous Lot, who offered his daughters up for gang rape before having drunken sex with them himself!


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 11, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The US has the most homos of any country on earth. Get over it already.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, I see the people..

Not overly impressed

-Geaux


----------



## Freewill (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I did not see any place where Sam discussed his sexual practices?



You do know what it means to be gay??? Right?????

No matter what sodomy is involved.  Just in case you didn't know.

What is there to be proud about?

Ginned up praise over alleged bigotry.  It is all BS.  I can't ever remember Michelle twitting a Marine for REAL courage and Obama only does it for a press op.

If someone gives him a hard time about his proclivity then  he is big enough to take care of the situation.

If you need more information on "gayness" try the NAMBLA site.  Have not viewed the stie myself but I can only assume it is full of interesting information.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Playing dumb again?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's a rather cynical version of the story.

I don' t think that one instance sealed Sodom's fate.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who presumed them to be sexless and even if so how would a crowd know this?  Stupid argument.

The story of Lot makes the Bible ring true.  Who, if they were making a story up hoping you would believe it, write such a story in such a fashion?


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



^They can't get past (2) things... "Pride" Parades from Coast to Coast that look just like that and are in front of Children on Public Streets in the Middle of the day...

And the Fact that they had up until recently being Outed as Allied with them, Marched in those same Events with NAMBLA.

History is a Bitch. 

I believe it was just in 1994 when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for being Allied with NAMBLA...

And it was in my Lifetime that the Official Platform for the Gay Community was the end to Age of Consent Laws.

Fact not Fiction.

They Realized that the Deviants that they Tolerated were Hurting their Cause...

But those Boy Bottom Touchers will be back... Probably in the next 5 to 10 years.

With plenty of Homosexual "Psychiatrists" right there to tell us how "Adult/Child" Sex is not really "Harmful"...

Oh wait, they already started that Campaign... over a DECADE ago. 



peace...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> What really has the nutters losing their minds over this? The fact that there may someday be a movie about him...



No one on the right is "losing their minds" over this it is all hype by the liberal left.  My gosh when the POTUS has time to congratulate someone's sexual preference we are really in trouble.  You know they only do that to divide the country even more so.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Maybe he's not playing.

The only thing I can assume is his purpose for asking, other then ignorance, is he is equating being gay to loving someone of the same sex not necessarily having gay sex.  If that is true then I guess in his mind all men are gay if they love their fathers or brothers.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



When are conservatives going to realize that homosexuality is about who you love not how you fuck?


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When Dishonest Fauxlberts like yourself Acknowledge that if it is only about who you Love then a Mother and Son Caring for the Son's Daughter together should have the same "Marriage Rights" that Homosexuals are Demanding.



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Love is love and sex is sex. You'd have a point if gays practiced platonic love only. But the sexes of the couple is what differs heterosexuality from homosexuality.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Any given Gay "Pride" Parade in this Country, from San Diego to Denver to NY...

It's about Sex... It's about Deviant, Perverted Sex.

They have Bondage Areas @ San Fran's.

My Gay and Sympathetic Friends here in Denver posted tons of Pics from D-Town's last year on Facebook... All Sexual in Nature... One group after the other.

It's the FUCK about Sex.

The Liberals who say otherwise are Lying.



peace...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It is about relationships not sexual positions

When discussing you marriage do you talk about how much you love your wife or the sexual practices you engage in?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You'd have a point if heterosexuals "practiced" platonic love only. You can be gay and a virgin just as you can be straight and a virgin.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Is the relationship between you and your wife defined by how you fuck?

I don't recall sexual positions being a part of my marriage vows


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

It drives Mal crazy that gays can look like this too


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 11, 2014)

So if I fuck my wife in the ass, am I gay?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2014)

Sad to say our society has become one that thinks only about sex.

Not about the issues or anything really important.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2014)

Londoner said:


> In Nazi Germany they created a snitch culture where average citizens were asked to snitch on gays. When gays were reported, Hitler's thugs were dispatched to torture them. They claimed to be motivated by the bible. The American far right stands at the ready to engage in barbarism. One can only imagine who would be tortured to death in this country if the Republican moral Gestapo was unleashed.


Zeig heil. Who's trying to pry into bedrooms? And why does disagreement with the loony left always lead to this kind of hyperbole? Kudos for bringing up the Nazis though,we don't get to witness that level of scholarship every day.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> The US has the most homos of any country on earth. Get over it already.


So it isn't genetic. That's what I thought.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True.

But, we cannot erase sex from the equation entirely. After all isn't that the point, sex.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You purposely want to confuse the sexual act with whether you have a Y chromosome or not.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2014)

People that are small government want people to have the ability to do as they wish.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

YES!!! THEY ENCOURAGE SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION!!===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against Gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other.  27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved. ROMANS 1:26-27==They were fully aware of Gods death penalty for these crimes, yet they went right ahead and did them anyway and encouraged others to do them, too.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> It drives Mal crazy that gays can look like this too



Deviants come in all shapes and forms... Even Heterosexual Deviants. 

Unfortunately you and the other Kilt fit the Stereotype like it was you the Textbook was Written after. 



peace...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes!! Sexual perverts want to say their sin is not sin,just another lifestyle,sorry perverts that lie won't fly. Confess your sin and repent, don't compound your sins by trying to deny the truth of god's word!!! YES!!! THEY ENCOURAGE SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION!!===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against Gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved. ROMANS 1:26-27==They were fully aware of Gods death penalty for these crimes, yet they went right ahead and did them anyway and encouraged others to do them, too.


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My Wife and I don't go to Parades that Illustrate our Sexuality, Sexual Costumes and Perversions on the Public Streets in Broad Daylight...

Homosexuals do from Coast to Coast Annually... In front of Children. 

As for Love... Why did you Avoid my Mother, Son, Grandchild situation?...

Oh, because you are as Dishonest as your Name here.

You know what a "Husband" will never say to his "Husband"?... "I'm Pregnant".

Ever.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...y-s-burden-for-deviant-lifestyle-choices.html

If only more Gays remained Virgins... Forever.  



peace...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



yes!!! Love anyone,love everone but do not live in the sick abomination of sexual perversion!!! Confess and repent god will forgive and wash you clean!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2014)

If they get aids...Well, at least government is small and they have personal choice.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

matthew said:


> if they get aids...well, at least government is small and they have personal choice.



yes!!!! Over 40 million,40,000,000 dead from hiv aids and another 40 million+ hiv positive and millions more with htd's and ruinerd lives of shame and guilt!!! For what?????? For what???? Sick perversion!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!! Sexual perverts want to say their sin is not sin,just another lifestyle,sorry perverts that lie won't fly. Confess your sin and repent, don't compound your sins by trying to deny the truth of god's word!!! YES!!! THEY ENCOURAGE SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION!!===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against Gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved. ROMANS 1:26-27==They were fully aware of Gods death penalty for these crimes, yet they went right ahead and did them anyway and encouraged others to do them, too.



Dude, STFU!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > yes!! Sexual perverts want to say their sin is not sin,just another lifestyle,sorry perverts that lie won't fly. Confess your sin and repent, don't compound your sins by trying to deny the truth of god's word!!! Yes!!! They encourage sick sexual perversion!!===god let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 and the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved. Romans 1:26-27==they were fully aware of gods death penalty for these crimes, yet they went right ahead and did them anyway and encouraged others to do them, too.
> ...



yes!!! Satan and demons hate truth!!!! Hear their crying,screaming,cursing!!


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> 
> but it's ok for them flaunt who they have sex with in our face..that make them a hero
> 
> the damn two faced double standard is sickening



This is a really stupid thing to say.  Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> ...



Makes more sense than income inequality or any other Democrat issue.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2014)

I just wish people would keep their sexual life to themselves...


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Just like homosexual, I could care less what they do but why must they flaunt in our face as if it some heroic thing in life..that the double standard



This is just ridiculous.  What "double standard" is there?  Double standard of what?  

You're just making things up.  It pisses you off that there are men out there who will have sex with each other instead of having sex with you, so you just throw words out there to have an excuse to bitch and complain.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Do you dance with your wife in public?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



"He who is without sin let him cast the first stone" - Jesus


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



yes!!! If we confess our sins god is faithful and just to forgive us but sexual perverts have a huge problem as they try to say their sexual perversion is not sin so they do not confess and repent therefore they receive no forgivness. Their choice!!! And you??


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> The problem is, you just see the sex without seeing the people.



Yes.  It's just like porn for them.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

swimexpert said:


> joeb131 said:
> 
> 
> > the problem is, you just see the sex without seeing the people.
> ...



yes!!!! God is love!!! Love anyone and everyone but have no part in the sick abomination of sexual perversion!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > but remember folks, they wail for people to stay out of their bedrooms and vaginas
> ...



If he can play football, I don't care who he sleeps with, it isn't knowledge anyone needs to know, besides who he sleeps with. 

He is playing football, he is a football player, the rest is immaterial.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Is the relationship between you and your wife defined by how you fuck?



Sure would make meeting a Mormon family rather interesting.

This is my missionary wife.
This is my submissive wife.
And this wife here, well she's a real bitch.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He doesn't play dumb, he is dumb.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...





That was an even more stupid thing to say.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



None of us is perfect.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If you want to be specific try another thread. This is a thread about gays in general.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



right!!!!!!!! So confess and repent of your sins and god will forgive you,but if you say you have no sin,then you call god a liar and you pay for your own sins=death and hell! Your choice!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Want me to ask the waitress for some sugar cubes? I'm sure your high horse will like them.

Didn't I just say nobody's perfect?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



yes!!! No one is perfect but what do you do about that? Just selfpity? God tells us to confess and repent of sin and make a effort to live a better life!!  And you??


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

I wish ESPN would move on to another topic. All they seem to want to talk about is Michael Sam.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Part of living better is not passing judgement on others if at all possible. Jesus showed us how to live better. Anyone can be judgemental, but not everyone can live by his example. Peter had to learn that. Maybe you do as well.

Gays want to be accepted. This is why they support Democrats. Unfortunately the Dems are using the disenfranchised to further their aims.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Gays want to be accepted?????? SO DO THIEVES AND MURDERERS! YES!!! PERVERTS WANT TO NOT BE JUDGED BUT THEY ARE ALREADY JUDGED BY GOD!!! GOD SAYS SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS AN ABOMINATION!!! AND YOU???


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I'd rather live next door to a gay than to live next to you

Why do you have such problems being accepted?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I wish ESPN would move on to another topic. All they seem to want to talk about is Michael Sam.



What else do they have to talk about?

The Winter Olympics?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Jesus spoke more of being judgemental like the priests in the Temple than on homosexuality. He seemed to think it was important.

Your attitude only gives gays an excuse to be judgemental themselves.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I wish ESPN would move on to another topic. All they seem to want to talk about is Michael Sam.
> ...



Uh.....yup.

It is a sports network, not a political network.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


god has already judged sexual perversion,i need do no judging,i am telling you that you need to confess and repent and be forgiven,washed and made clean!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Message received.

Anything else?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



talk is cheap!!! Action is needed!! We all need to confess and repent of our sins if we want to be forgiven and live a happy blessed life!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You are so right.....I have missed all the discussions on curling and Bob Costas eye


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Yes, but while we're waiting for that to happen try being nicer to folks you don't know.

Being a good witness sometimes requires a little tact and a little understanding.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> Did I just say this was coming this morning?...
> 
> ...



I sense that there is a reporter sitting around with a semi just thinking about homosexual men.

I wonder if the OP could get a tour of the White House for just fantacizing about the homos?

Or not?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 11, 2014)

Sex seems to be a important issue to our president.

How about the economy or funding science?


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



HUGGY is Sober enough sometimes in the morning where he can actually post something that isn't just babble...

Today is not one of those days. 

FUCK YOU HUGGY! 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 11, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Sex seems to be a important issue to our president.
> 
> How about the economy or funding science?



Nope... Black Men Announcing that they Fuck Men is something that stops Barry right in his Tracks and Drives him to make a phone call to those Black Men...

When will Barry's Announcement Day be? 

As for these Gay Black Men recently Annoucing thier Sexual Deviation for the World to Know...

Maybe they should look at Gay Black Men in Obama's Past...

Donald Young  
Nate Spencer
Larry Bland

Dead. 



peace...


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 11, 2014)

mal said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



HUGGY slurring his posts ???

OR is he ???

As long as the dogs come when they are called my communication skills here at the motel..are in the range of "acceptable".


----------



## JohnA (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


----------



## JohnA (Feb 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


 taken the kids to church on sunday does not make for model parents  /or kids... what they do before and after church counts thou 
 going to church dont make you a good human anymore than standing  in a garage makes you a car


----------



## hortysir (Feb 12, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him.* It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top*defensive player in the SEC.
> 
> There are other gay NFL players but the fear of the reactions of bigots causes them to remain silent. Our national bigotry is shameful but we are getting better.



How do you know?
He might be a bottom


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 12, 2014)

What the First Lady is proud of is Michael Sam's courage, not his personal lifestyle. Why this is lost on ALL of you right wing turds is simply mind boggling.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 12, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Bombur said:
> 
> 
> > Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him.* It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top*defensive player in the SEC.
> ...



The typical right wing childish post.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Bombur said:
> ...



Speaking of Childish... 



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What the First Lady is proud of* is Michael Sam's courage*, not his personal lifestyle. Why this is lost on ALL of you right wing turds is simply mind boggling.



These days I don't think it's all that courageous. It's easier to be a homosexual today than a Christian in some circles.

And he's talking about his personal lifestyle. That's the only reason he mentioned it.


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > What the First Lady is proud of* is Michael Sam's courage*, not his personal lifestyle. Why this is lost on ALL of you right wing turds is simply mind boggling.
> ...



A man in magic underwear ran for Prez last time. I seriously doubt that an openly gay person will ever get a major party's nomination. Well, maybe aside from Dick Cheney's daughter, that  fat bastard can get pretty much anything done!!


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What the First Lady is proud of is Michael Sam's courage, not his personal lifestyle. Why this is lost on ALL of you right wing turds is simply mind boggling.



What was he Courageous about, you Fucking Idiot?... 

Announcing that he Defies his Natural Design and Equipment and Prefers to Fuck Men?... Yep.

Unless he was Announcing to the World that he's a _Happy_ Man.

Maybe that's what it is... Because since Barry and his Wife have been @ 1600, Black Men haven't had a lot to be Happy about...

Unless they are Supposed to be Happy about Great Depression level Unemployment, Escalating Violence and Murder in their Communities and an Increasing HIV Rate.

Maybe THAT'S it!...  He is Courageous like someone playing Russian Roulette.

Considering the HIV numbers in the Male African American Community in recent years in the US.

So... Which is it? 



peace...


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 12, 2014)

mal said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



The right wing response to homosexuality is based on the same emotion that is the very core of conservatism...FEAR.

And the infantile right wing mind needs to use derogatory 'humor' to hide that fear, and their latent homosexuality.



Homophobes Might Be Hidden Homosexuals - Scientific American

 Homophobes should consider a little self-reflection, suggests a new study finding those individuals who are most hostile toward gays and hold strong anti-gay views may themselves have same-sex desires, albeit undercover ones.

The prejudice of homophobia may also stem from authoritarian parents, particularly those with homophobic views as well, the researchers added.

"Sometimes people are threatened by gays and lesbians because they are fearing their own impulses, in a sense they 'doth protest too much'

Controlling parents

In all of the studies, participants who reported supportive and accepting parents were more in touch with their implicit sexual orientation, meaning it tended to jibe with their outward sexual orientation. Students who indicated they came from authoritarian homes showed the biggest discrepancy between the two measures of sexual orientation.


----------



## Votto (Feb 12, 2014)

mal said:


> Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> Did I just say this was coming this morning?...
> 
> ...



Should he start the AIDS cocktail before or after he is diagnosed?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I've got news for you, the Dem's last 3 leading candidates are still in the closet. One would think you can't win the nomination in the Democrat Party unless you're at least Bi-sexual.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Obama and HILLARY! are both in the Closet... 



peace...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > What the First Lady is proud of* is Michael Sam's courage*, not his personal lifestyle. Why this is lost on ALL of you right wing turds is simply mind boggling.
> ...



I've seen people fired for being gay. 

I've never seen anyone fired for being a Christian.  

More than a few people have admitted that by coming out, Sam has probably reduced his chances of being drafted by an NFL franchise.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Who has been Fired for being Gay?...

As for Sam and his Draft Chances... PAH-LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



No, it just means he'll go to a better team.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 12, 2014)

Votto said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Sam gets support from Michelle Obama after announcing he is gay | FOX Sports on MSN
> ...



Should you?


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Statistically Speaking, it is Extremely unlikely for a Heterosexual to Contract HIV in the United States.

Over 80% of New HIV Infections currently continue to be Homosexual Men.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...y-s-burden-for-deviant-lifestyle-choices.html

Oh... Yoar calling him a Fag.

Got it. 



peace...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2014)

mal said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I worked with a young lady for four years, who was fired right after she brought her partner to the company party.  Her partner decided to wear a man's suit, just so no one missed the point.  

Don't know anyone who was ever fired for being Christian, unless they were doing shit like constantly ranting bible verses at their co-workers. 

I've had co-workers who've tried that shit with me.  Hilarity ensued.


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

The CDC noted a few years ago that some Urban Areas had a 50% Infection Rate among Gay Black Men...

I guess Sam is Courageous... In some Twisted, Sick way.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So it had nothing to do with her as a Worker?... You assume that it was because she brought her Partner in a Pant Suit?... 

Thanks for not giving an Example. 



peace...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> The right wing response to homosexuality is based on the same emotion that is the very core of conservatism...FEAR.


Yep, we are afraid that liberals will never grow a brain.


----------



## JohnA (Feb 12, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Bombur said:
> 
> 
> > Him coming out was brave and Michelle was right to praise him.* It is very hard to make it in the NFL even when you are a top*defensive player in the SEC.
> ...


----------



## hortysir (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Bombur said:
> ...



Typical over-sensitive whining


----------



## hortysir (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Phobia implies fear.
I'm not afraid of anything (ok, maybe spiders...a little)

When you smoke crack, you're called a crack-head.
If you smoke cigarettes, you're called a smoker.
When you suck dick, you're called a cocksucker.
easy, really


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 12, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



nice broad bush you paint ALL (rw's)PEOPLE with
just what the hell are we suppose to fear?
my gawd, you uppity high and mighty post nothing but crap about others in this county


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 13, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Pretty much all of the right wing turds on this thread, YOU included. You are the lowest life form on this planet.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



aww. don't like it when your shit is thrown back IN YOUR face huh?
waaa, now shoot your high horse you've broken it's back and it's done


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 13, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



All you did was post a childish rant, you are not capable of challenging anything I post with an intelligent reply...you are a right wing pea brain.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



shes a pea brain, I wouldn't chastise the right wing with her though


----------



## driveby (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



And how would you know that? Are you their children's nanny or something?........


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Nothing you posted needed to be challenged, it was so full of shit..so I gave you all you deserved...blah blah blah


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

Stephanie, here is what you appear to do which is what makes you seem like a jerkoff:

Go into right wing threads which disparage left winged people on a small minded way, and pile on and disparage away.

Go into left wing threads which disparage the right winged people in a small minded way, and gloat of how they act small and petty. 

Pretend you're on a high horse in doing so, then disparage people who act on a high horse. 

Walking talking bubble head hypocrite.


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Really?...

"If I had a Son..."

Both have announced Pride regarding other People's Kids announcing that they are Sexual Deviants...

When was the last time you heard either of these Politicians declare how Proud they are of their two Daughters? 

Obama had to Fuck her Twice for Purely Political Reasons.

He will be the first President to "come out" after he Leaves Office.



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. is ready to go today... 

Where ya been, Wigger?... 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

I never left, self centered.


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I never left, self centered.



Defensive this early?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/296141-outta-here-after-this-thread.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/218597-joining-del-and-the-others.html

Oh... That was the last couple of times when you felt the need to Announce that you were gone...

My bad. 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

mal said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/296141-outta-here-after-this-thread.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/218597-joining-del-and-the-others.html
> 
> ...



 you got a word pad with ready to rip links dedicated to GT on your desktop? 

no need to answer.


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/296141-outta-here-after-this-thread.html
> ...



Subscribed threads there Shorty. 

You can also Search Threads Created by... You might want to Familiarize yourself with the Forum you Decided to call Home there Baldrick.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't need to spend time searching you Dumpster, thanx though


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I don't need to spend time searching you Dumpster, thanx though



I can't hear you over that Eyeliner there, Pre-OP.

Don't you have somewhere to be right now, Short thing?



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

If your insults weren't amusing, I'd be there. I'm good with where I'm at atm. Thanks for your concern, reservoir pup


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> If your insults weren't amusing, I'd be there. I'm good with where I'm at atm. Thanks for your concern, reservoir pup



Yet you keep looking for it...

Why is that?...

Short, Bald, Eyeliner wearing Queen.

If you get too Frustrated again today you should go and Rap it out in your Basement and then workout.

Homo. 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

Because it's all not true yet you beat it like a mal-headed stepchild to death and think you're a python while I view you as a dumb squirrel. It's fun, to me. I dunno how else to explain it. 

It entertains me. 

You're sick!


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Because it's all not true yet you beat it like a mal-headed stepchild to death and think you're a python while I view you as a dumb squirrel. It's fun, to me. I dunno how else to explain it.
> 
> It entertains me.
> 
> You're sick!



You are Short and Bald...  And you wear Eyeliner. 

It was so bad when it was exposed that a little Kitty made you Cry like a Bitch over it... Remember?



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 13, 2014)

Umm, no. To all 4 ---> your perception is just off dork. 

And If I was short, bald and wore eyeliner - why would I give three shits? I don't meet up with girls off the internet like a desperate twat like some do. My existence on this forum is meaningless to me, I'm here for my entertainment thanks very much.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 13, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



They can run but they cannot hide.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 13, 2014)

Sex and race seem to be the two most important political fights of the day...Who ever that thinks they're not racist and can take part in this is surely racist.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 13, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Sex and race seem to be the two most important political fights of the day...Who ever that thinks they're not racist and can take part in this is surely racist.



whoa, that was intense man
oh well, have a good day dear...just funning with ya


----------



## mal (Feb 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Umm, no. To all 4 ---> your perception is just off dork.
> 
> And If I was short, bald and wore eyeliner - why would I give three shits? I don't meet up with girls off the internet like a desperate twat like some do. My existence on this forum is meaningless to me, I'm here for my entertainment thanks very much.



^Add Patently Insecure to that list...

Homo. 



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Are you gay?


----------

